# Problem with my Canon AE-1 Program



## bradfordtb1015 (Jan 3, 2013)

So I have my grandpas Canon AE-1 program camera. It's been sitting for a while. For some reason the button at the bottom of the camera that releases the film is stuck. Is there any way that I myself can fix it or should I take it somewhere? If I take it somewhere, how much do you think it would be to fix it? I could use some answers asap please... thank you!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2013)

What do you mean stuck ?

I might need to be engaged by having film loaded ... or just by turning the film sprocket (not sure if that is the correct term for it).


----------



## bradfordtb1015 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's pushed in and is stuck that way. I don't know how to get it unstuck.I haven't worked with this camera before.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.michaelgchan.com/images/IMG_5824_canon_ae-1_program_back_opened.jpg

Try turning the sprocketed spool that is before the film takeup spool ... the rewind button should be connected to that, and normally will release when a film is loaded.

If you have no idea what I mean ... you should read the manual.


----------



## bradfordtb1015 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've done that. I've loaded film, spun it and the take up spool. Its not doing anything other than spinning with the sprocket spool


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2013)

The film does wind onto the take up spool when you turn the film advance lever ... but does not lock (you can rewind the film) ?

If so, then you will have to remove the bottom plate to find out what is jamming the mechanism.


----------



## bradfordtb1015 (Jan 3, 2013)

How hard would it be to take off the plate on the bottom? or would it be better to take it somewhere?


----------



## bradfordtb1015 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going to change the battery in the next couple days and see if that helps anything


----------



## compur (Jan 3, 2013)

The button should pop out when you advance the film. But, you probably won't be able to do that unless you have a good battery installed.


----------

